# Melide Galiza (gallaecian) Tirapedras (slingshot) Championship.



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,again this is a post to show you the Gallaecian championship in Melide.

http://bieljoc.blogspot.com.es/2013/08/vii-campionato-de-tirapedras-da-galiza.html

http://festasanroque.com/83-19-agosto-2013-7-campionato-de-tira-pedras

http://marcus.es/2013/08/campionato-galego-de-tirapedras-en-melide/

http://www.galiciaconfidencial.com/nova/15474.html

P.D.:I wanna know if that girl is a menber of the forum,she is on fire,isn´t it??????......... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Fantástica difusión Yago . :wave:


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Fantástica difusión Yago . :wave:


Gracias amigo Alf,si alguna vez quieres publicitar algun campeonato de tu zona pasame los enlaces que te los comparto en facebook y el resto de la red para hacer un poco mas de eco mediatico.


----------

